# VAPING HERO - Kung Foo Vaping Movie - RDTA Box Mod



## Chukin'Vape (10/11/16)

WAIT FOR IT!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> WAIT FOR IT!!!



what did i just watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (10/11/16)

Huh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/11/16)

@Kalashnikov @Greyz - I know right!!! WTF! ...... but it was entertaining - and a good quality advert. Best I've seen for a product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (10/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Kalashnikov @Greyz - I know right!!! WTF! ...... but it was entertaining - and a good quality advert. Best I've seen for a product.


I just had to watch it 1 last time. After the first watch you get over the WFT moment and start to admire the acting, amazing choreography and breathe taking fight scenes reminiscent of the late kung-fu greats  in the end vaping always wins!
/tongue placed firmly in cheek

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/11/16)

AWESOME !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/11/16)

best vaping commercial Ive seen to date

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/16)

I think thats pretty sick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash (10/11/16)

Lmfao hahahahahhaha thanks for the laugh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/11/16)

Oh dear god


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/11/16)

Well that was 6 minutes of my life well spent. I was hoping for a vaping pop-eye moment though...
2 questions...
1. who chose the costume for the last guy, WTF!?!
2. Did anyone else find the last scene slightly disturbing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (10/11/16)

Yeah, the last scene is a bit Top Gun for me. The sexual tension between the two is masterfully handled, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

I've just been thinking about this device - you cant really easily rinse the tank section of this device. None of the reviewers are mentioning this as a con... ???


----------

